# Look what ran across, any feed back ?



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.quietkat.com/

It's way out of my price range but interesting. This or some thing like it would be WAY easer to hide then the suburban when I'm calling dogs. I'll bet I could come up with a 24 volt scooter and put some kind of track or ATV wheels to go in the snow. Have a plug in in your truck to help keep a charge up.
I found the batteries on the net for around $500 but I have never seen a motor that runs on 70 volts.
What'cha think a handy mans project !!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Alot of guys here use mountain bikes to get where they hunt, for that kind of money I would just use a golf cart. I bought one for $200 and for another $400 got atv tires and custom rims then $100 for a lift kit. I will try and post some pics. But now if I won the lottery ! lol

And to answer your question, yes would be a great project !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Not much ground clearance. I'm with Ed a dirt bike or quad would work better. If you need quiet get a better muffler and walk a few more steps.


----------



## Catfish501 (Dec 1, 2012)

I think I would direct my energy elsewhere. Like finding a shorter route to the tavern or sumthin important!

If you've ever felt like hitting someone on the forehead for something they said, just do it and say "Mosquito!"


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I don't think carrying a coyote or 2 on a mountain bike would be easy. I would hurt myself.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

Did the mountain bike thing when I was younger to much work now for this old man.

Just looking for some thing to hunt those spots where you cant hide your truck. Something like that you could just stick in the ditch along the road. We cant run ANY thing powered off the road, Bikes OK .


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I like the electric idea for stealth but not the 5 large. Some of the ATV manufacturers are marketing electric vehicles, and if I really wanted the stealth, I'd opt for the extra 2 wheels - even with the extra cost.


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

That thing looks so goofy and yet fun at the same time. If it works as good as the video shows I might be out doing more "scouting" then hunting.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

What I'd really like is a tracked four wheeler that fits in side my Suburban. I could drive out the sub find the snowed in or mudded up impassable roads then un load the scooter/tracked something and go in and call. It's always better when you don't have a bunch of traffic running up and down where your trying to hunt.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of hunting along roadways but, I took J T Killoughs advice and tried hunting close to a well traveled roadway and had good results. I think they get used to the traffic, noise and movement not to mention the easy meals from roadkill. That said getting out beyond where others are is more peaceful for sure.


----------



## Dang Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

That's why we wait till there blocked up NO TRAFIC. Something small would be easer to hide when we WALK out to the set...


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don , I too like to hunt by major roads, have killed a many coyotes just sitting beyond their easements.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

This is my answer to places where it's hard to hide the truck. 9+ inches of ground clearance, 4wd when neccesary, and full as hell to tool around in the hills on with the wife!! Gonna save me alot of time buffing out the paint on my truck each spring too!!
View attachment 9585


Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Very nice rig you got, an explorers dream.


----------

